

MIT drug could kill nearly any viral infection - adeelarshad82
http://www.geek.com/articles/geek-pick/mit-drug-could-kill-nearly-any-viral-infection-20110815/

======
jones1618
Wow, look at any top 10 list of deadly diseases and at least half (Malaria,
Cholera, Influenza, HIV/AIDS, Small Pox, Ebola, etc) are viral.

If we can check those off now, the researchers are going to the top of the
Nobel Prize list and ultimately save millions of lives a year. Quite an
achievement.

Still, they had better think through the consequence since any drug that can
penetrate _all_ your cells and destroy them could be worse than the disease.

